# two finger tab



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Two Finger Tab*

www.ewbateman.com

Earl Bateman sells a number of different ones, and he will make one out of any thickness cordovan leather you want.

Good luck,
Robert


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I shoot E Bateman 2 under cordovan tabs - they are very good, and looks like they will last a looong time...


----------

